# Will she eat soon????



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Ella has not eaten yet??? I mean from her food bowl on her own...I feed her some millet spray...but I am just wondering if she will be ok.. and start eating soon????? I hope so..I love her so much!!!!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I experienced the same thing with all of mine- you tend to get worried and it makes you wonder if they were properly weaned. Make sure she knows where the food is and where the water is. What foods was she eating at the breeders?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I think its pretty common I had the same thing happen when I brought Ollie and Minnie home I worried with both of them because I didn't see them eat, I had to help them out abit but they were both fine, I agree with Aly just make sure Ella knows were the food is and encourage her to eat with Minnie I just kept putting her on the food bowl till she got it


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I had this problem with Bailee, but he was a little young to be fully weaned, so i just topped him up with rearing formula a couple of times a day. I find it helps to hold the food bowl for them and once they'll eat while you're holding it put it on a table and then in the cage. Sometimes they are just a little slow finding the seed bowl in a new place.


----------



## ziggyboy (Nov 8, 2007)

How old is she exactly?


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah I just tried holding the food bowl while she was sitting on my shoulder and she ate like a LOT!!!!! To answer the last question she is I guess about 13 weeks or so...I was just a little bit worried but I think she will be ok..It is good to know that all of your tiels did the same thing too....


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yup, they're a bit nervous when they first get home but you shouldn't have any more problems from here. Does she like her veggies?


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

I did not try yet.....what do you think I should start with?????


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

OM goodness!!!! I just went outside to check my chickens and when I came in she was in her food bowl eating...YAYAYAYAYAYA!!!! i am so happy for her!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

GOOD!!! Now she's ok-she knows where it is so you can stop worrying. As far as veggies, try anything that's in the safe veggies and fruits list. Mine like certain things on a plate and cooked like corn niblets, lentils, sweet potatoe, sweet peas, green beans, carrots, lima beans (which should always be cooked btw). They also get some raw like green, orange or red sweet pepper, they love parsley, apple...they eat alot of different things- they preffer their veggie plate to seed and pellets anyday. They get the cooked veggie plate daily, some parsley and a raw veggie or fruit. They also eat alot of my food off my plate...raspberries, strawberries, orange, melon, honey dew, mango...whatever I eat..lol


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm so glad i can say i never really had this problem. Mine jumped down into a bowl of pineapple ( yum) and started munching away. Mine were not fully weaned and i knew that so i rushed off and bought some forumla and went from there. Mine will eat pellets but i don't really bother with them. Seeds and veggies is the way i choose.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Mine will eat pellets but i don't really bother with them. Seeds and veggies is the way i choose.



Same here..with all the veggies they eat they don't need to have them. I keep a bag and offer them occasionally though.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

I mix cockatiel seed and budgie pellets together and they pick out all the pellets and leave the seeds. They do eat the seed treat stick and millet though. I can't get them to eat fruit and veggies although I keep offering them.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank you all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I thought at first (not with Earl he wasn't bothered when we put him in his cage, he was trying everything out) about Little Bill (my budgie) i didn't see him eat in the first 2-3 days but then one day he was just munching away. 

But then we never saw him drinking any water, so we kept looking and seeing weather he could reach the water bowl but he could fly onto it easily. Then again one day he was having a little drink, i think it was just like this in his mind " What is that shiny bowl, i wonder if it will hurt me " then he must have copied off Earl, and just gone on to it.

So don't worry they will eat soon


----------

